# Can i use your horses to draw?



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes! Let me find one... His name is St. Elmo's Fire


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

okayy, i have got to go a bed now, but will get started on this tomorrow, after work. quick reply. looking forward to it


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

heres one that might help you get the horses eyes, haha i think they are the hardest part, darn facial expressions!


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

You can do my horse if you have time


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

wow, okayy.

i will get started tomorrow after work, just a warning im not great, im learning/startingout


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks! I can't wait to see mine! I can't draw for the life of me. :]


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I have a couple of fun poses you could try, if you want.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

horses r my life Photo Gallery - Photo 1 of 6 by Amber - MySpace Photos this is my horse that was killed last year....any drawings of her would mean sooo much to me....


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

My Lil' Ladybug Photo Gallery - Photo 8 of 13 by Amber - MySpace Photos and this is my new horse.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

okayy, thanks everyone. I WARN YOU. I AM ONLY LEARNING TO MUCH DRAWINGS ARE NOT THAT GOOD *embarrised*

I will get cracking on now


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i have done 3 drawings, if i get time today i will do some more. i had to take photo with webcam to not very good quality, i will upload these when i have time next


----------



## Ponies4Paige (Jul 21, 2009)

*...*

since your just learning i decided it would b best to give you an easy angle and shot  i love drawing too anyway this is my rescue Baby Girl my grama is in love with her so a drawing would be awesome thank you!!! i dont care which one you choose to draw


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

ok, incase everyone thinks i have forgotten i havent just been rushed of my feet latly with work and horse comitments 

i have done 3 drawings and i will get going on others now. 
i am going to upload the photos all at once.


NO MORE REQUESTS PLEASE.


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

Computer messed up. Posted on wrong thread.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

right here ae the drawings i have done. no more requests as i have another thread running.

sorry for the bad quality, taken with my webcam.

1.










2.









3.










sorry they are not great


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

You did Elmo great!! He stripe looks perfect


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

aww thanks. im only learning :|


----------

